# Howdy from Texas



## Frack (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, I recently caught a few stagmomantis carolinas and so Ive been studying up on them, so far Ive found alot of cool stuff here and some really awsome pics. Mostly I collect tarantulas though, right now I have 40 and a few diferent roach species which I just bought because I hate crickets lol.


----------



## Rick (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome to the forum from OHIO, never ha ha, heard of anyone prefering roaches over crickets.


----------



## Frack (Oct 3, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> never ha ha, heard of anyone prefering roaches over crickets.


uh-oh I feel a half baked rant coming on...no wait it past...but seriously crickets are so nasty, they stink and they eat each other, there horrible little creatures lol. I used to think that roaches would be worse but there so much cleaner, they dont smell, they live alot longer and they dont go canabal on each other like crickets. Though I have noticed that my mantids dont really go for them, tarantulas love them though.


----------



## The_Asa (Oct 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

What roach species do you currently use?


----------



## Frack (Oct 4, 2008)

Nauphoeta cinerea (lobster roaches), Gromphradorhina portentosa (hissing roaches) and Blatta lateralis (turkistan roaches). I have a few hundred of each and so far no smell 0 deaths in my enclosures, Im really loving them.


----------



## The_Asa (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks. I also want to get some roaches...as crickets are necessary evils at the moment. Disgusting...

Oh ya, if I could ask, how many roaches do you have in whatever size container? In other words how many can you fit in whatever size container :lol:


----------



## Frack (Oct 4, 2008)

I use 58 qt. sterilite brand containers that I got from the dollar store, I think they were like 6$ I think, though it was along time ago. I ve got as many as 300 in them with no problem, but any more than that I think would be to many, also I use buckets and stuff like that just cause I ran out of containers and havent found the time to go buy more.


----------



## The_Asa (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

